# any one has Samsung 840 revert?



## arskatb (May 12, 2014)

Just a quick question, Do any one has Samsung 840 "basic" revert?
My ssd is on ATA lock and im running out of ideas.
I have tryd everything what comes on my mind and what resellers has told me to do, but nothing.


----------



## R-T-B (May 12, 2014)

PSID revert tool is what you will need.  I assume you don't have the ATA password?

You'll lose your data, mind you.  Samsung should have this tool upon request.


----------



## arskatb (May 12, 2014)

R-T-B said:


> PSID revert tool is what you will need.  I assume you don't have the ATA password?



I have tried one samsung revert tool but it was only for evo versions.
Main reason for revert is that im not able to do anything for my ssd, when I try to secure erase it says my ssd is password locked but I dont have any pw on anywhere


----------



## R-T-B (May 12, 2014)

It may be possible to do this under linux, using sdparm or something such, but I wouldn't begin to know the exact commands.  I'd have to experiment.

Your best bet is probably to contact Samsung support and ask...  sucks I know.


----------



## arskatb (May 12, 2014)

R-T-B said:


> It may be possible to do this under linux, using sdparm or something such, but I wouldn't begin to know the exact commands.  I'd have to experiment.
> 
> Your best bet is probably to contact Samsung support and ask...  sucks I know.


I know its possible to do with https://ata.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/ATA_Secure_Erase but there is a little chance to currupt whole ssd so I wouldnt mind
I allrdy contact ot samsung support but they need to send request to manufacture.
This second time, first time I send ssd back but I dont wanna do that every time I bought something from samsung.
This might be last time I buy ssd from them.


----------



## R-T-B (May 12, 2014)

Do you have any idea how the password got set?

ATA passwords don't normally get set without a lot of work.  You bought this where?  Was the password already set when you got it?

I'd be willing to take a crack at it if you're local (I have some experience unlocking ATA drives at work), but unless you are really close Samsung is probably a safer bet.


----------



## arskatb (May 12, 2014)

My location tells where I live.
It was brand new.
No there wasnt password and I didnt setup any pw neither.
whole story: first I upgrade firmware, used migration, then I "try to erase but clame that message" then I just use windows format and reinstall windows. It worked fine whole day, ( rebooted pc several times to be sure) Then I shutdown my pc and went to sleep. Day after that I came home from work and boot my pc and it gave error. 

I've torn my hair point to get to because of this


----------



## Devon68 (May 12, 2014)

Not to scare you but I hope I'm wrong. Could it be the virus that was on the internet that encrypts a drive with a password and you can only accesess it after you pay the hackers for a password. I really don't know never had an SSD before.


----------



## arskatb (May 12, 2014)

No, that malaware ur talking about allows user to start windows but it  block some important keys and disable some features so ordinary user wont be able to use his pc without (reinstalling or command remove)


----------



## 95Viper (May 12, 2014)

arskatb said:


> when I try to secure erase it says my ssd is password locked but I dont have any pw on anywhere



Did you look on the drive for the *PSID*.
That may be the password... enter it exactly as shown on the drive.

Goodluck


----------



## R-T-B (May 12, 2014)

It is also possible microsoft windows is trying to be smart and enable encrypted "edrive," but I thought only the crucial M500+ drives supported that...  either way extremely odd.


----------



## arskatb (May 12, 2014)

95Viper said:


> Did you look on the drive for the *PSID*.
> That may be the password... enter it exactly as shown on the drive.
> 
> Goodluck



Im not sure what do you mean?


----------



## arskatb (May 12, 2014)

R-T-B said:


> It is also possible microsoft windows is trying to be smart and enable encrypted "edrive," but I thought only the crucial M500+ drives supported that...  either way extremely odd.


indeed, its extremely odd. No its not edrive, thats for sure


----------



## R-T-B (May 12, 2014)

It could be something with your bios I guess, like it autolocks the disk to that PC only.  Do you know what model PC you have?  Have you used it in any others?


----------



## arskatb (May 12, 2014)

R-T-B said:


> It could be something with your bios I guess, like it autolocks the disk to that PC only.  Do you know what model PC you have?  Have you used it in any others?


im currently using MSI Z87-G45 GAMING moba and yes i tried it on another moba as well


----------



## R-T-B (May 12, 2014)

Hmmm...  It could be one of the others autolocked the drive.  Try it in all the PCs you have.  If it works in any of them, write back, and maybe we can figure out why it is locking it/how to make it not do that.  Perhaps it is a bios setting or something.


----------



## arskatb (May 12, 2014)

It was locked before I tried it on other pc. First I tought my moba would lock it somehow but now its not viable reason.


----------



## Devon68 (May 12, 2014)

This is what I found on a different forum:
A drive password is stored in protected flash on the drive itself, not in BIOS. Actually only the hash is stored, never the password itself. Only the correct password will unlock the drive and permit normal operation. There is a master password that is known only to the manufacturer that can be used in a pinch, but it will reset the hash and render all data on the drive permanently unrecoverable. The drive has to be shipped to the manufacturer in order to get this master unlock. It will however restore normal non-passworded operation to the drive.


----------



## 95Viper (May 12, 2014)

arskatb said:


> Im not sure what do you mean?



The PSID is printed on the label on the drive... sometimes it is the master password until it is changed, by the user(administrator level).
It may not have one if the drive is a 840 pro or 840.

Another question, what is asking for the password?  Is it the BIOS or the drive, itself?
Can you *post a pic of the screen*?

There are a few types of encryption used... some are stored on the drive (in a flashable area), some are stored locally (on the drive or in the bios), and some are store on servers.

Does it say it is a WAVE supported drive?  Should be a sticker on it or on the screen asking for the password..

If you bought this drive from someone who got it out of a dell system... you will need to do a transfer of ownership or have the password and their username.

And, you have to have the password or PSID to use the Revert utility.


----------



## arskatb (May 13, 2014)

There is nothing to asking password. I havent find any place where i could insert password.
About that Revert tool, well i dont have any which is working on 840 "basic"
Every verison has theyr own tool.

ps. I sent message for Samsung abou tmy problem and they answer me like this:
The only way to unlock the SSD in at our side. Please let us know your phone number and then we will issue for you an RMA number and also arrange collection with DHL.


----------



## 95Viper (May 13, 2014)

Have you tried this--> *Solved: Secure Erasing 840 Evo E-Drive - can it be done? *
Read the entire thread, as, some other posters, also, add some pertinent info.
Op of the thread states he has used it successfully on 840, 840 pro, and evo.

However, if they offered an RMA... go for it.

Goodluck


----------



## arskatb (May 13, 2014)

95Viper said:


> Have you tried this--> *Solved: Secure Erasing 840 Evo E-Drive - can it be done? *
> Read the entire thread, as, some other posters, also, add some pertinent info.
> Op of the thread states he has used it successfully on 840, 840 pro, and evo.
> 
> ...


They will. 





> We will also arrange a pick up for your SSD from your given address during the next 2 working days.



I sent mail yesterday and reply theyr answere. This was pretty quick and its nice that they will pick it up so i dont need to post it etc.


----------

